# Fruits and Veggie list



## CaseysGSD

So I posted this yesterday in someone else's thread about banana's being safe, seems that everyone found it useful so I though I would give it it's own thread so everyone can see it...plus it took me forever to type up 

I didn't make this, I copied it from a dog book so I can't say 100% that every thing is right but it seems like a good guide line....

*Fruits:*
*IMPORTANT: Remove all pits and seeds from fruit, almost all of them are poisonous to dogs.*

*Apples:* Vitamin C and pectin. Leave the peel on, just be certain to remove all the seeds

*Bananas:* High in potassium and magnesium. Soothing to a dogs gastrointestinal tract.

*Berries:* High in vitamins A, C, potassium and fiber

*Lemons, Limes, Grapefruits, Oranges and Tangerines:* High in Vitamin C and the white under the peelings contain bioflavonoids, which is essential to vitamin C absorption. *Caution: Citrus peels are poisonous*

*Melons: *High in vitamin A, C and potassium.

*Peaches, Apricots, and Nectarines: *High in vitamin C, A and contain calcium.

*Raisins: *High in vitamins A, B complex, potassium phosphorous, magnesium, iron, calicum and fiber. Feed in small amounts only.

*Grapes: *Feed occasionally and in small amounts only. Recently found that large amounts of grapes can cause kidney faliure.

*Avocado: *Rich in vitamin E and some protein. High in fat, good for skin, coat and weight gain.



*Vegtables

Asparagus: *High in carotene, selenium and vitamin C.

*Beans: *High in protein, fiber, potassium, iron and thiamin. Too much can cause intestinal gas or discomfort.

*Beets: *High in copper, manganese and potassium. Temporarily changes color or urine and feces.

*Broccoli: *High in calcium, potassium and fiber.

*Brussel Sprouts: *High in protein, vitamins A and C, riboflavin, iron, potassium and fiber

*Cabbage: *High in vitamins B5, B6, C and E

*Carrots: *High in fiber, beta-carotene, potassium and vitamin C. Personally a favorite treat by my teething pup!

*Cauliflower: *High in fiber, vitamin C, potassium and zinc

*Celery: *High in chlorophyll. Many dogs do not like celery because of the strings, even when cut up in bite size pieces these strings can cause throat irritations.

*Corn:* High in fiber and good amounts of iron, zinc and potassium. Corn must be processed for proper digestion. Never feed you dog corn on the cob, as the cobs can cause obstructions in the intestines.

*Greens: *High in vitamin A, C and fiber. Always a good idea.

*Kohlrabi: *One of the higest vegetables in potassium and vitamin C. Both the greens and bulbs must be processed before eating.

*Lentils: *High in protein, iron, thiamin, riboflavin and niacin; the sprouts are rich in vitamin C. Only feed cooked.

*Okra: *High in fiber, carotene, vitaman B complex and C.

*Parsnips: *High in fiber. feed occasionally.

*Peas: *High in fiber and magnesium.

*Pumpkin: *High in fiber, vitamins A, B, calicum, copper, magnesium, potassium and zinc.

*Squash: *High in nutrients.

*Sweet Potatoes:* High in vitamin A.

*Turnips and Rutabagas: *High in fiber and nutritous.

*Potatoes,Eggplants, Onions, Radishes and Spicy Peppers: Do NOT feed!*


*Lettuce: *Has very little nutrition and too much can give your dog loose stools.

*Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Peppers and Spinach: *These vegetables are enjoyed by most dogs but should be used only on occation. Too many of these goodies can cause your dog gas, bloating and/or intestinal upset.

*Garlic: *Loved by most dogs. It is good for the health of the intestinal tract and immune system. Only give raw garlic in small amounts.


----------



## HeidiW

Oh thank you for the list! I have been giving my dogs apples with the seeds they are fine never new not too, but I wont do that anymore. I do know that Onions are very bad for dogs.


----------



## Franksmom

Thanks for the list my son had just asked me about oranges the other day, wonder why it says no to potatoes I grew up with a dog that always ate them they were his treat.


----------



## DnP

Two things you should be aware of regarding the following:

*Avocados *- there are two camps out there regarding feeding your dog avocados. The ASPCA maintains that they are dangerous for dogs. "Avocado leaves, fruit, seeds and bark contain a toxic principle known as persin,” according to Dana Farbman, CVT, of the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center. “The Guatemalan variety, which is the most common variety found in stores, appears to be the most problematic.” There are animal experts who believe that fears about avocados are overblown. For some vets the main concern is not poisoning, but potential weight gain due to the fruit's high fat content and the chocking hazard posed by the large seed.

*Garlic* - A compound found in onions (and in lesser amount in garlic) called n-propyldisulfide can, in* large doses*, cause oxidative damage to red blood cells, creating Heinz bodies and triggering the body to reject these cells from the bloodstream. If large doses of this compound are ingested on a regular basis, the process can lead to Heinz-body anemia and even death. Does that mean garlic is unsafe for dogs? Not quite. The key to safe use of garlic on dogs is the dosage level and frequency of use. However, garlic should NOT be fed to pets with a pre-existing anemic condition or to those scheduled for surgery. Also, young puppies before six to eight weeks of age should NOT be given garlic because they do not begin reproducing new blood cells until after 6-8 weeks. My holistic vet (and several books that I've read) recommend feeding raw garlic to your dog for the benefits of boosting the immune system, fighting bacterial/viral/fungal infections, enhancing liver function, lowering blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels, and as a tick/flea repellent


----------



## Pattycakes

I have always heard from others and my vet that feeding grapes/raisins is very bad to your dog in any amount. 

Thanks for the list...great reference!


----------



## CaseysGSD

DnP said:


> Two things you should be aware of regarding the following:
> 
> *Avocados *- there are two camps out there regarding feeding your dog avocados. The ASPCA maintains that they are dangerous for dogs. "Avocado leaves, fruit, seeds and bark contain a toxic principle known as persin,” according to Dana Farbman, CVT, of the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center. “The Guatemalan variety, which is the most common variety found in stores, appears to be the most problematic.” There are animal experts who believe that fears about avocados are overblown. For some vets the main concern is not poisoning, but potential weight gain due to the fruit's high fat content and the chocking hazard posed by the large seed.
> 
> *Garlic* - A compound found in onions (and in lesser amount in garlic) called n-propyldisulfide can, in* large doses*, cause oxidative damage to red blood cells, creating Heinz bodies and triggering the body to reject these cells from the bloodstream. If large doses of this compound are ingested on a regular basis, the process can lead to Heinz-body anemia and even death. Does that mean garlic is unsafe for dogs? Not quite. The key to safe use of garlic on dogs is the dosage level and frequency of use. However, garlic should NOT be fed to pets with a pre-existing anemic condition or to those scheduled for surgery. Also, young puppies before six to eight weeks of age should NOT be given garlic because they do not begin reproducing new blood cells until after 6-8 weeks. My holistic vet (and several books that I've read) recommend feeding raw garlic to your dog for the benefits of boosting the immune system, fighting bacterial/viral/fungal infections, enhancing liver function, lowering blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels, and as a tick/flea repellent


Thanks for the addition! I have this bag of garlic doggie bagles that Blitz loves...maybe I should cut it back to one a week just to be safe!


----------



## KZoppa

thanks again!!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Pattycakes said:


> I have always heard from others and my vet that feeding grapes/raisins is very bad to your dog in any amount.


snopes.com: Raisins and Grapes Harmful to Dogs 

More on raisins and grapes being bad for dogs.


----------



## df1960

Why no potatoes? I've feed raw (and cooked) potatoes to my dogs for years, Keisha was 12 when she passed away and she ate potatoes for all of her 12 years. They all love potatoes they eat them right out of the bag, at first i was peeling them for them but I couldn't peel them as fast as were eating them, so now skin and all. When I asked my vet about potatoes she said it was good to clean their teeth.


----------



## Zisso

Dogs get no real nutritional value from being fed fruits, veggies and grains. Save them for the people in your life and give your dogs meat, edible bone, and a little organ meat...all raw-no need to cook it or prepare it in any way other than portion control. A good chunk of meat or a good rib bone will serve cleaning teeth better than a potato!!


----------

